# Piston Filler



## apple320 (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is a piston filler unit I have been wanting to build a pen around for a while.

Hope you all like

Chris


----------



## sparhawk (Feb 7, 2009)

Really nice! What is that blank?


----------



## scotirish (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice job!  It always fun to come up with your own design.  Is the wood Cocobolo?


----------



## UKpenmaker (Feb 8, 2009)

Good job, looks like red/black ebonite to me.


----------



## apple320 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you all.  The blank came frome a pipemaker in Germany and is very similar color to the ebonite I have but it is a acrylic.  I did have a lot of fun with it.  First time I have used a piston unit and I was quite happy with it.

Chris


----------

